# To buy organic beans/nuts?



## mamaluvs (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm wondering if it is worth the extra expensive of buying organic beans and nuts-healthwise. We try to buy mainly organic veggies, dairy, meats, etc but our grocery bill is too high. I'm trying to decide what things to buy non-organic so we can save a little money. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm not sure if it is worth it or not. For me, some of the organic beans are only a bit more expensive...so, I'll buy them. Chick peas for the most part I buy organic, if I'm making hummus. I do this because my DS eats alot of it and I try my darndest to make sure almost everything *he* eats is organic. If I can't afford organic or regular ones are on sale, I buy them. Either way, I wouldn't beat myself up over it because I know he eats well everywhere else. Ya know? It sounds like your fam is the same.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

Are you talking about DRY beans? for us they are almost the same price as non-organic-we don't do cans

for nuts-we get almost free walnuts and they are organic, and only do almonds and pine nuts when on sale-only organic


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)




----------



## mamaluvs (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the replies.

I try to buy dry beans when I can but the place we buy bulk stuff is a bit of a drive so I only make it there about once a month or so.

I guess what I'm wondering is what is the pesticide exposure to eating conventional nuts/beans. KWIM? For instance, if you can't afford or find all organic produce, some conventional items are safer for you to eat than others-like avocado, banana because of their thick skins. If exposure to chemicals is pretty low, I'd maybe buy more conventional beans/nuts for now, while our budget is tight-and then not worry about it.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

for me the real problem with beans are the ones in a can- organic or reg. they come in cans filled with PBA

I do a lot of beans at one time and freeze them-just get out what I need.

As for "thick" skin fruits- I buy non-organic- I know with banana they are all coming from the same place and either exposed to ground chemicals or being sprayed in the containers- so it's just a toss up.

I do stay FAR away from the dirty dozenS or any non-skin / removable fruits/veggies.


----------

